# ISPConfig 2 - mails von externen mailservern abholen (pickup dienst)



## Deleted member 2860 (29. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

wie ist es bei ISPConfig 2 möglich, E-Mails von verschiedenen externen Mailservern (z.B. GMX, GMail, etc.) abzuholen und an das jeweilige Web bzw. dessen User weiterzuleiten ?

Beispiel: Ich habe mehrere E-Mail Konten auf externen Mailservern - die Anbieter haben aber keine Möglichkeit eine Weiterleitung zu aktivieren. Nun will ich diese Mails von meinem Root - Server mit ISPConfig 2 abholen lassen, und dann an den User der diesen "Abholdienst" aktiviert hat weiterleiten.

Die Frage ist nur: WIE ?

In ISPConfig selbst habe ich keine Möglichkeit dafür gefunden, selbst das Admin - Handbuch konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen.

Nun seit Ihr meine letzte Hoffnung ! 

Ich danke schon mal jetzt für jede Antwort ! 

Grüsse Chris


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2010)

Diese Funktion steht erst ab ispconfig 3 zur verfügung.

Unter ispconfig 2 kannst Du sawas auch realisieren, musst aber die Konfigurationsdateien für z.B. fetchmail oder getmail manuell anlegen.

http://fetchmail.berlios.de/
http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/


----------



## Deleted member 2860 (29. Okt. 2010)

Hi Till !
Danke für deine rasche Antwort ! 

Hmm, ... ISPConfig 3 hatten wir eine Zeit lang allerdings finde ich es für meine Zwecke nicht so "übersichtlich" bzw. nicht sofort "durchschaubar" - wobei ich denke, dass das auch eine Geschmacksfrage ist.
Der erneute Umzug auf ISPConfig 3 scheidet mal leider aus.

Hab in der Zwischenzeit nochmal ein wenig gesucht, und sah, dass Squirrelmail eine solche Funktion bietet - lässt sich auch ohne Probleme mit ISPConfig 2 kombinieren wie ich herausgefunden hab !

Die Option mit fetchmail klingt auch gut, allerdings "müsste" ich dann ein Automatisierungs - Script erstellen, damit die Daten auch alle mit ISPConfig übereinstimmen (Maildir., User, ...) und dieses in die Oberfläche von ISPConfig inkludieren.
Wie bei "Umzug auf ISPConfig 3" - scheidet diese Option leider auch aus. Wäre zwar die beste und schönste Variante, einfach weil das Script über einen eigenständigen Daemon laufen würde - ist allerdings wieder mit hohem Aufwand verbunden. (Selbiges gilt für getmail)

Schade das diese Funktion noch nicht in ISPConfig 2 dabei war - ist ja eine sehr wichtige Funktion meiner Meinung nach.
Ich denke dann muss ich das wohl oder übel über Squirrelmail laufen lassen. Zwar nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber es funktioniert und jeder User kann es sich individuell einrichten.

Eventuell ist dieser Thread hier auch einigen anderen Usern oder Admins eine Hilfe 

Ich bedanke mich trotzdem nochmals für die rasche Antwort ! 

Gruss Chris


----------

